# Weekend getaway



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Took a little trip this weekend to scratch another one off my species to catch. This time the target was the redeye bass in upper alabama. Got there Saturday afternoon and got the tent set up and decided to check a spot near the campsite. Had a couple good shots at decent fish here but got rejected. Caught 2 little rock bass. This spot was absolutely gorgeous. Hiking out we took a wrong turn and added an extra 2 miles to a 3 mile hike. It was getting dark towards the end so we were moving quick too. Ended up coming out at the cabins about a mile from our car absolutely exhausted. Luckily we had some nice people drive us back. Got back to the fire and got the mini raviolis cooking. 

Temperature dropped over night and man was it tough getting out of the sleeping bag in the morning. Got up a little late but hit the hike by 8. This hike is gnarly. Something like 800ft of elevation change over a mile hike. Got to the bottom and this spot was pretty. Not as much as the first spot. The first spot was mostly broken up little pockets. There were much longer runs here. Throwing a little size 8 poppers. Had a good blow up early, strip set, and boom fish on. After a short fight got my first red eye! Mission accomplished! Also had 3 or 4 hits I didn't connect on. Continued to fish hard for the next 3 hours and got rejected over and over again. Had shots at some very good fish but they weren't having it. Should have switched from the popper to a subsurface clouser or wooly bugger but it was about time to hike back out. The hike in was difficult the hike out bordered on hell. Can't wait to get back up there and do it again.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pic


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pic 2


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love to hear a little more about the area specifically.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Nice fish, man. That's actually a pretty decent redeye for the canyon. Very nice coloration! Trust me, sometimes there are no fish days there. 

wtbfishin also fishes that area a lot. We have been talking about fishing it together for a while now, but never have. 

Nice work!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to fish there frequently when I was younger. Now that I have had Knees replaced I cant do it now except on the lower section at the bottom of gorge. Red Eyes are a real ball to fish with a 3-4 wt.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

mrl0004 said:


> Nice fish, man. That's actually a pretty decent redeye for the canyon. Very nice coloration! Trust me, sometimes there are no fish days there.
> 
> wtbfishin also fishes that area a lot. We have been talking about fishing it together for a while now, but never have.
> 
> Nice work!


Ya it was fun. Conditions were just about perfect. May try to make another trip up that way second week in June water/weather conditions depending. Would be cool to meet up and see how the experts do it :notworthy:


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

wallace1 said:


> Ya it was fun. Conditions were just about perfect. May try to make another trip up that way second week in June water/weather conditions depending. Would be cool to meet up and see how the experts do it :notworthy:


Possibly. I have an engagement party on the 11th, so it might be tough. I'll let you know.


----------

